# Mẹo chữa hóc xương cá trong dân gian rất hiệu nghiệm mà không cần tới bác sĩ



## Vũ Thu Hằng (30/7/18)

*Cá là một loại thực phẩm giàu chất dinh dưỡng. Nhưng nhiều người lại ngại ăn món này vì lo bị hóc xương. Trong nhiều trường hợp hóc xương cá còn nguy hiểm đến tính mạng, vậy nên dưới đây sẽ là những mẹo chữa hóc xương cá hiệu quả nhất mà dân gian xưa đã thử và hoàn toàn hiệu nghiệm.*

Hóc xương cá là chuyện thường ngày nhưng nếu không biết cách xử lý sẽ gây ra nhiều phiền phức và có khi còn nguy hiểm.



​
*Mẹo chữa hóc xương cá hiệu quả*
Khi bị hóc xương cá đừng nên nóng vội để móc xương ra mà hãy thử làm một trong số các mẹo dưới đây xem sao nhé! Cực đơn giản mà hiệu quả vô cùng.

*Nhét tỏi vào lỗ mũi*
Gia vị luôn sẵn có trong bếp nhà bạn, rất dễ kiếm mà không mất nhiều thời gia.

Khi bị hóc xương cá hãy xác định xem mình bị hóc bên nào. Nếu là hóc bên phải thì hãy dùng một nhánh tỏi bóc vỏ và nhét vào lỗ mũi bên trái sau đó hãy bịt lỗ mũi bên phải lại và thở bằng mồm.

Khoảng 1-2 phút sau bạn sẽ hắt hơi và nôn ra, khi đó xương cá sẽ theo đó mà ra ngoài. Bạn có thể làm điều ngược lại với lỗ mũi bên phải khi bị hóc xương bên trái.

*Sử dụng tỏi và đường*
Lấy một tép tỏi cắt làm đôi bịt vào hai lỗ mũi. Đồng thời lấy một muỗng đường cát trắng bỏ vào miệng nuốt (không dùng nước). Nếu chưa khỏi thì làm thêm một lần như thế nữa, xương cá sẽ tự trôi xuống dạ dày.

*Ngậm và nuốt vỏ cam*



​
Vỏ cam sẽ có hoạt chất khiến xương cá mềm và tan theo nước bọt. Do đó, khi bị hóc xương cá bạn chỉ cần lấy một miếng vỏ cam ngậm trong miệng một lúc, xương cá sẽ tự tan ra.

*Dùng một viên vitamin C*
Vitamin C có tác dụng y như vỏ cam. Do đó, nếu không có vỏ cam bạn có thể thay thế bằng một viên vitamin C để ngậm.

Sau vài phút sẽ “hủy” được xương cá. Ngoài ra, vitamin C còn có tác dụng giảm đau, kháng viêm rất tốt cho vùng thực quản bị hóc xương cá tránh được sự tổn thương.

*Uống nước quả trám*
Dùng quả trám mài ra rồi hòa với nước uống để tiêu xương cá khi bị hóc xương.

Tuy có tác dụng tiêu xương cá rất tốt nhưng chỉ nên dùng ở những trường hợp hóc xương nhỏ. Những trường hợp hóc xương lớn hơn sẽ phải cần đến sự trợ giúp của bác sĩ .

Tuy nhiên, nếu gặp xương cá to, hãy mau chóng tìm bác sĩ để có phương pháp lấy xương ra hợp lý.

*Cách lọc xương cá để không bị hóc xương*

*Chọn cá*
Chọn những con cá to, cân nặng ít nhất là 1kg để hạn chế lượng xương dăm trong cá. Những con cá lớn sẽ có lượng xương ít hơn, đồng thời xương to sẽ dễ phát hiện hơn.

Nếu ăn với số lượng ít bạn có thể mua một khúc hay đoạn cá với lượng vừa đủ để chế biến.

*Các bước lọc xương cá*
Bước 1: Dùng sống dao to đập vào đầu cho cá chết rồi đánh sạch vảy.

Bước 2: Dùng kéo cắt bỏ các vây quanh mình cá cho sạch.



​
Bước 3: Chọc kéo vào ức cá và cắt dọc xuống đến rốn, phanh bụng lôi ruột ra ngoài, rửa sạch khoang bụng. Có thể lấy đi phần màng đen bên trong bụng cá (nếu có) để cá không còn mùi tanh.

Bước 4: Dùng dao cắt xương con hai bên xương sống.

Bước 5: Cắt bỏ hết phần xương sống bằng kéo.




​Bước 6: Dùng dao lưỡi mỏng lạng bỏ 2 phần bên hông xương sống của cá.

_Nguồn: vienman_​


----------



## MoonLight (30/7/18)

hay quá


----------

